

Microsoft: don’t expect HoloLens' field of view to get much better - frik
http://www.theverge.com/2015/6/18/8809323/microsoft-hololens-field-of-view-kudo-tsunoda

======
frik
A review of HoloLens:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PynqcAHXpg0&feature=youtu.be...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PynqcAHXpg0&feature=youtu.be&t=1797)

